# Easy Halloween Nail Art



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

Am I the only one who chuckled a bit at the thought of an "attached thumbnail" of a actual painted thumbnail?


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

DeadMeat said:


> Am I the only one who chuckled a bit at the thought of an "attached thumbnail" of a actual painted thumbnail?


Now that I look @ it, that is pure irony. Touche'!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

On more nail art, Sally Hansen makes crackle nail paint that is actually pretty cool. You put a normal base coat of whatever color you want then cover it with the crackle paint & it works just like regular craft crackle paint, it separates & cracks, then top coat it.

I've got several colors for topcoat but for Halloween I'm planning on black basecoat with orange crackle & the opposite, orange basecoat w/black crackle topcoat.

http://sallyhansen.com/products/nails/nail-color/crackle-overcoat

Sally Hansen also makes nail strips that are sorta like peel & stick polish. They've got a bunch of patterns & I'm hoping they'll do some Halloween patterns.

http://sallyhansen.com/products/nails/nail-color/salon-effects-real-nail-polish-strips


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

don't buy the sallyhansen crackle, stick with OPI...I purchased the red topcoat, pink topcoat and some other colour from them, and they are useless...they are too thin to properly put the colour crackle on top of a darker colour (I tried putting my red crackle on top of black polish like it showed on the bottle cap...what did I end up with? black base with a muddy brownish colour.) Apparently avon has a crackle that I will try, but so far, I hate the sally hansen...I'm definitely sticking with OPI unless Avon is decent. 
I tried the hot pink crackle on top of a green colour (for a summery "watermelon" look) and again, it just kind of blends in (because it isn't thick enough, it just muddles the colours...if you could do a second coat, it would probably be ok, but the crackle can't really do a second coat, because then the "crackles" of the first fill in with the stuff from the second coat. Sorry for the long rant, but I wouldn't suggest anyone waste their money on the sally hansen crackle.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I just got China Glaze crackle nail paint. Amazing! It came with green glitter polish and glow in the dark polish to go under the black crackle polish. LOVE IT!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe you got a bad bottle, cause what I used was just fine. I do wanna try the Opi though, I just haven't seen it in the stores here yet. I got some crackle at 5 Below, some off brand & they worked pretty well too.

When it comes to nail polish, you really do get what you pay for & if you don't use a good base & top coat don't bother. Also those "fast drying" polishes don't last as long a others so skip those.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi spooky. I love polish and you did a good job. I know it's not easy. Opi has some cool Halloween decals w their Halloween collection this year(glow in th e dark). You can also try what I call the true blood splatter. It can be messy so use a paper plate or paper towel. Paint your nails white. The flick a true red at your nail. It splatters. You'll need a atop w remover to clean up around your nail but the result is striking. Don't forget top coat. Have fun.


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

Creepy, that's a cool idea on the splatter effect. Might have to suggest that to Katie. I have a suggestion though to cut down on the cleanup. Take some scrap cardboard (old cereal box, etc) and cut out some fingernail sized holes in it with a razor knife. That way, you can put the template over your hand, expose the nail through the hole and splatter away without any collateral damage

Of course, the nail polish remover is easier but I'm a guy so I tend to scheme up all sorts of weird workarounds.


----------

